# Puxar



## birdface

I hear *puxa* constantly in the Brazilian community and I can use some of its meanings.  But stll I hear it used in ways that I can not understand.  What are the most popular ways to use it?

Ele estava _*puxando *_o "L".
Ela *puxa* isso e aquilo ou qualquer coisa.  

How many meanings and senses does this word have?  I have looked in the dictionary and I swear the dictionary does not even tell me all the ways this word can be used.

Any help is appreciated.   Thank you


----------



## Denis555

There are a lot of meanings for "puxar" depending on the context.
Here's what's in the Michaelis Dictionary Portuguese-English and Portuguese-Portuguese .


----------



## birdface

I have looked at all the dictionary, which I always do before I start a new thread.  I am asking for other uses that are colloquial that are not always in the dictionary.  That tends to happen a lot.  If someone else could help out that would be nice.  My Brazilian girlfriend has tried to explain some of them.


----------



## olivinha

birdface said:


> I hear *puxa* constantly in the Brazilian community and I can use some of its meanings. But stll I hear it used in ways that I can not understand. What are the most popular ways to use it?
> Any help is appreciated. Thank you


Since you also mencioned _puxa_ (besides _puxar_), we do have this expression which has nothing to do with the verb. It's an interjection equivalent to your "gosh", for example.
Gosh! That's beautiful.
Puxa! Que bonito.

Here is more on _puxa_:
Interj. Bras.  
 1.  Exprime espanto, surpresa, impaciência, desapontamento, zanga, etc.; puxa vida; poxa (ô), poça (ô):21); "-- Você conhece o hino nacional, criatura? -- Puxa, se conheço, Seu Sargento!"


----------



## Glazzy

I also hear puxa and puxa vida a lot.  I must agree, though, they use the verb puxar to mean many things and it also confuses me.  I know it means to pull.  But, I hear it when people are talking about certain accents people have and other things.  I must admit that I also get very confused with that word.


----------



## Vanda

Besides everything the guys have already said:

Ele estava _*puxando *_o "L". 
He was forcing the L accent.

Ela *puxa* isso e aquilo ou qualquer coisa. 
Ele puxa o S. (He forces the S accent).

Ele puxou ao pai. (He looks like his father.)


----------



## birdface

Thank you, Glazzy.  I can follow along in many conversations and I talk to my girlfriend all the time--only in Portuguese.  But, I just get lost with some of her uses of the word _*puxa*_ and _*puxar*_.  Just when I think I understand the word, I hear it used in a way that I never heard of before.  It drives me crazy because I am fluent in Portuguese.  It's just that some words I don't get.

So. Ele puxou ao Pai.  That's exactly what I'm talking about.  It can also mean looks like?  I didn't find that in the dictionary.


----------



## Macunaíma

birdface said:


> Ele estava _*puxando *_o "L".
> Ela *puxa* isso e aquilo ou qualquer coisa.


 
In the first sentence puxar means to drawl, to prolong the pronunciation of a phoneme. In Minas Gerais, we say that cariocas (people from Rio de Janeiro) "puxam os s's" because the way they pronounce it makes it sound as though it lasts longer than usual.

I don't have a clue what your second sentence means (He pulls this and that or whatever  )

Another usage or puxar you might come across and find unusual is 'to take after': _As pessoas dizem que eu puxei à minha mãe -o mesmo nariz, a mesma boca, os mesmos olhos_.

EDIÇÃO: Acho que a Vanda e eu respondemos ao mesmo tempo...


----------



## birdface

My second sentence was supposed to be a generalization because I really didn't have another example.  Sorry, I think I just confused people with that.  Thank you for your explanation.  That is very helpful.


----------



## Glazzy

Yeah, some of the other examples make a lot of sense.  Although, I also didn't know of puxa meaning lookalike.  

Anyway.... hey, this site is really cool


beijos


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Here are some of the uses of *puxa*:

- As an interjection:
Puxa! = Gee, gosh, oh my God (expresses amazement, admiration)
Puxa vida! = expresses regret, frustration

- As a noun:
Puxão = strong pull (_puxão de orelhas_, literally ear-pulling, is a common metaphor for warning, disapproval)
Puxa-saco = ass-kisser

- As an adjective:
Puxado = difficult (um exame puxado = a difficult exam), hard (trabalho puxado = hard work)


----------



## Denis555

Other possibilities for
*puxa-saco*
_coloq_ wheedler, cajoler, lickspittle, toady. 

Fonte.


----------



## Glazzy

Meu Deus, há muita coisa que pode significar esta palavra.  Ontem eu tava jogando um jogo e minha amiga disse que ela puxou o jogou dela.  She wanted to say that she ruined her hand and would have to wait until the next game to try again. That was a first for me.


----------



## Dom Casmurro

That was a first for me too. Didn't she say "puxar o barco" instead of "puxar o jogo"? "Puxar o barco" is a slang for "to give up", "to withdraw", or, more commonly, "to leave", "to go away". "Puxar o barco" could be uttered quite naturally in situations like the one you have described, in which someone, having her hand ruined, gives up and passes.


----------



## olivinha

I've just thought of two others:
_puxar o carro_: (very colloquial) to leave.
Vou puxar o carro. 
I'm gonna go.

_puxar conversa_: try to start a conversation
Qual é a melhor maneira de puxar conversa com uma garota?
What is the best way to start a conversation with a girl?


----------



## Denis555

Another one:
Puxar a escola = Said of the "bateria" that _pulls, brings along_ the samba school throughout the sambadrome .


----------



## olivinha

Bem lembrado, Denis! 
Em from that register of _puxar_, there is even the official title of puxador de samba:
_Cantor responsável por interpretar o samba-enredo de uma escola de samba._
_Singer responsable of singing the __samba-enredo__ of a samba school._
O


----------



## Glazzy

I reconfirmed everything.  She said that se Puxou seu jogo.  Maybe she was just making a play on words.  I mean we say Ginormous and other stupid things.  Just a guess, I really don't know


----------



## birdface

Wow, what a mountain of responses.  Thank you for all the help everyone.


----------

